# What Does Your Cat Eat?



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

*Just wanted to share this with you - my cat, Buddy, has recently developed a strong liking for blue cheese. This afternoon he gobbled up a small piece of Gorgonzola and yesterday he knocked back a piece of Roquefort. *

*Last week he chowed down on some pork chile verde, and he adores pizza, pasta, various sauces, ice cream, assorted meats and poultry, and has been known to enjoy a variety of lettuce, romaine being his favorite, and several vegetables and rice.*

*Considering his sophisticated palate, it's possible we'll see him judging an episode of Top Chef next year :crazy:*

*What kinds of food does your cat enjoy?*

*shel*


----------



## fishaholic (Jun 3, 2008)

Doritos, Tuna and salmon and juices from canned meat (ie chicken, tuna). I can't keep one of them away from me when I have a bag of Doritos open. And another one just needs to hear a tuna or chicken can open and she's a begging little thing at my feet. And god forbid I have fresh tuna or salmon out, all 3 cats are in my face trying to get hair in my meal and snatch up a free snack....


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Buddy loves "tuna juice" and the liquid from canned salmon. He also likes canned Alaskan salmon and, like your furries, goes nuts over fresh salmon.

shel


----------



## mpeirson (Jan 10, 2008)

Our cats love cooked veggies, popcorn, they go into a frenzy when we have salmon, Cheetos, cheese. Just about anything we are eating, but fruit. Not so happy about fruit....:lol:


----------



## rufustf (Jun 5, 2007)

One will eat nothing but cat food or the occasional piece of meat. The other will eat food scraps off the city street, including doritos (yes, off the curb).
In a contest of "which of the cats will eat the weirdest thing", another of the cats won by eating chopped mango. It is the only time I know of that a cat has eaten fruit, but he is a weirdo.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

One of my ex-wife's cats relished cantaloupe.

scb


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I used to have 6 cats (down to 4 now) but my cats are very very picky. It kinda upsets me, I mean they love cheese, theyll eat any kind of dairy product you put infront of them they like ham. Thats about it other then that they wont even eat canned cat food only dry. 

Stupid cats. :talk:


----------



## leethequeen (Mar 13, 2002)

I had a cat that had chewed through the skin of a cantaloupe and had eaten all the inside, seeds and all, then meowed piteously until he woke me up to come and take the empty rind off his head. He also broke into a bag of instant pancake mix (it was my roommates - not mine) and ate dry pancake mix.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I seem to recall one of my earlier cats, Gregory, getting into buttermilk pancake mix (Krusteaz) a lot. He really loved the stuff. He once got his head stuck in the bag and ran wildly around the house leaving a dusty, white trail behind him. I sure do miss the guy <sniff>

scb


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

My one cat also likes to lick chips right out of the bag, shell stick her whole head in there and lick the chips and then when you go to eat them they have no salt which is the whole point of eating the chips in the first place. 

They crack me up. :lol:


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

All your cats are bonkers :lol:

But then, most cats are.

They're all good mousers - but will only eat the innards. We've at times found carcasses inside with the entrails eaten and the rest left, particularly when we were living on a farm where they were a good help with that. Just had to be careful where you walked! Stepping on one was not much fun 

One likes margarine. I'd left a container open on the bench when the kids where young and time was understandably short. The rotten beggar had his face in the tub licking merrily away  He got some strife for that. That was about 10 years ago, the kids made a song up "Tiger loves his Meadow Lea" and they still sing it :lips:

You reckon it would make a good ad? :lol:

Mostly now they are spoilt, and eat ground 'roo, diced liver, any meats raw - they getting boring in their old age. 

Apart from the odd drop tail lizard....the lizards are smarter than the cats....the cats only get the tails


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

One of our previous cats would only eat dry cat food, except that if he could catch a spider, instead of just killing it like almost every other cat I've ever had, he'd eat the whole spider.

The current kitty, mostly only eats dry cat food, will occasionally eat canned cat food, catches spiders, doesn't eat them though.

The weirdest thing is he caught a pink hairless baby rat. He was licking it like crazy as it blindly wiggled on the kitchen ceramic floor. I knew it wasn't a mouse baby as it was really long.

All of a sudden he had the head part in his mouth and the body part hanging out. Then "Chomp" he bit it in half and ate the head part and top torso, whilst the rest of the body fell on the floor. He actually then granted my wish, and ate that part too, and then licked the floor clean.

Mice, he only kills them and leaves the dead whole mouse thankfully where we can find it and throw it away. 

Mostly, though, he likes to be outside, and kills lots of mice out there. The gophers are not back this year, so the presence of the cat must be a factor.

Also, there are no mole tunnels in the yard this year either!

Now, if only he'd eat the neighbor's barking dogs. That'd be great! 

doc


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

my kitty munches on my hair. When she lays on me, she'll usually sit on my chest and burrow in my hair. After drooling on it for awhile, she chews on it. It's actually pretty gross.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

We had a previous cat that would sit on the top of the car under the carport, in summer, and when the light was on at night leap up and catch big bogong moths, crunching down on them, wings and all. Looked hilarious when she had just caught one and had massive wings sticking out either side of her mouth hehehe.

Doc - spiders?? can't say I've heard of that - wish mine would do that. I HATE them!!!!


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

She likes her Science Diet & any fish I bring home


----------



## wobaby (Jun 20, 2008)

We have a maincoon cat- he's 1 year, black and white.
He drinks tea with his paw once its a just warm.

Other than that he eats normally except yoghurt...... he loves yoghurt. 
So, he gets to lick the lid of a tub every once in a while for a treat. :beer:


----------



## charan (Jul 1, 2008)

i dont have cats..but my nieghbours have a lot of cats with them...
everyday we used to do some non-veg food items..
and the waste from the food items will be in the dustbin..what these cats do is, they come to my house at late night adn enter through the rear windows and push the dustbin down and eat all the wate food..


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I really want a mainecoon. How is he as a pet?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Maine **** cats are generally very friendly and accomodating. They make excellent pets. Here's a pic of my favorite Maine ****, Blue

shel


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

I just stumbled upon this and thought I'd contribute.  My cat, Severus, likes black coffee (especially espresso), coffee grounds (pre-brewed), blueberry pie, ANY cheese (his favorites include Roquefort, Brie, and Dubliner Irish Cheddar), brussels sprouts, buffalo sauce, marinara sauce, Kashi TLC Crackers, and, most recently, mango sorbet.  After cheese, coffee is probably his favorite human food...I don't let him have it because of the caffeine, but sometimes I accidentally leave my cup unattended and I return to find him lapping it up.

He also eats the whole spider when he catches them.  I'm a severe arachnophobe, so I love that.


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

My cat Chaos will eat anything ...french fries .hot tacos ,salad ,sushi, pad thai,whatever and he can be outdoors for days and still comes home looking like a Giant Tom Cat!  and leaves mice and birds on the front door step ...(my vet said it is supposed to be a gift for me..yuk) He will walk beside me down the street and by the lake just like a dog...we are sure he was a dog in his previous life,His sister Kiki is afraid of her own shadow half his size and a big white fluff ball! She lives on her special  easily digestable dried food .(  that is one thing Chaos has no desire to eat) We feed him dietary food for his constant eating  he really hates it,,,, but he has to start sucking it up!...he is going on nine 

oh and they both love chewing on the ends of my glasses

Gypsy


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

we feed him just cat food and we give him cat treats...my hubby won't let me give him junk foods


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

My cats eat dogs for breakfast /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

Catfood....but not the cheap kind! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Lots!



He gets Iam's mostly but if I have the cheddar out he begs until I cave in and give him some. He is around 20 pounds and 2 feet long!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Geez that's not a cat - it's a cougar in disguise/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif And look out he's right behind you /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I took the picture, that was a friend who didn't know I had the camera out. He is actually quite cuddly.


----------

